# TeeJet iPhone App



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all, I came across this the other day. For all you iPhone users, it is very handy









http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sprayselect/id520882606?mt=8


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Very handy thanks!


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Still stuck in the flip phone world, all my ag buddies say iPhones are great for things like this!


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Canderson, I couldn't live without my iphone now, it is constantly in use around the farm. I used it the other day for a GPS tape measure, I had to measure a paddock, and there are apps that measure it out for you. I am constantly finding new ones for use on the farm.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks...downloaded it tonight









Going to stop in and visit them at Louisville...anybody else going to drop in to Louisville?

askinner...I need a reason to come to an Aussie Farm Show...what is your best one?


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

downtownjr said:


> askinner...I need a reason to come to an Aussie Farm Show...what is your best one?


There is a field day down here in August, called Agquip, it is a pretty big show, takes me a good 2 days to get around it all properly. See http://www.farmonline.com.au/events/agquip/


----------

